# Subacute thyroiditis --anyone else?



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2012)

After a week or two I have a definite diagnosis of subacute thyroiditis. Unfortunately there is not much to do but wait it out. I'm relegated to the bed/sofa as much as possible and am on 60 propranolol and hope that the thyrotoxicosis stage of it has peaked. More lab work next week. Current levels are TSH 0.02, ft4 5.11, ft3 12.88. And RAIU at 4 is 1.6 and 24 is 0.4%. My endocrinologist also wants me to come in for ultrasound and probably FNA but not until this is better.
The good news is the labs have improved slightly and I have lost some serious weight for my two weeks of misery. And it's all temporary.

So - has anyone had this? Any advice? How long did you wait?


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

It lasts 2 months followed by normal thyroid levels.
Why do you need to have FNA?


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't need to right now. My endocrinologist found a small nodule and some discrepancy between the two lobes that she wants to investigate with ultrasound and maybe biopsy after this current problem has lessened.


----------



## angel1976 (Nov 15, 2011)

FYI: right lobe is usually larger than left
thyroiditis changes echotexture of the tissue (and only one lobe can be involved)-
some inflammed spots can look like nodule on the ultrasound


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2012)

angel1976 said:


> FYI: right lobe is usually larger than left
> thyroiditis changes echotexture of the tissue (and only one lobe can be involved)-
> some inflammed spots can look like nodule on the ultrasound


Yeah, I'll wait to schedule the ultrasound. My mom had thyroid cancer and I have had a goiter since puberty, so I'm happy to do any studies that might catch a problem. But yes... I need to get through this thyrotoxicosis first. The constant shortness of breath and pounding heartbeat and insomnia are not okay and that's what I need to get through now. Ultrasound studies can wait.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2012)

angel1976 said:


> It lasts 2 months followed by normal thyroid levels.
> Why do you need to have FNA?


Also - by "2 months", is that both the hyper and hypo state? Is that your experience? I've always been borderline hypothyroid (sometimes on low dose synthroid, mostly not) so I am not going to be too surprised if this disease puts me over the edge permanently and my thyroid doesn't go back to fully functional. But hopefully it'll be fine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> Yeah, I'll wait to schedule the ultrasound. My mom had thyroid cancer and I have had a goiter since puberty, so I'm happy to do any studies that might catch a problem. But yes... I need to get through this thyrotoxicosis first. The constant shortness of breath and pounding heartbeat and insomnia are not okay and that's what I need to get through now. Ultrasound studies can wait.


Just a little note re my own thinking; I don't believe that you have the proper diagnosis and medical intervention.

And the time to get RAIU or ultra-sound "is" when you are inflamed; not when you are better.

Plus, you should probably be on a beta-blocker and an anti-thyroid med at this time.

Cancer of the thyroid should be a real concern of your doctor's given the familial history.

I am not a doctor; just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Ophelia (Oct 29, 2012)

I've had the RAIU but I'm pretty sure it wasn't readable because I had less than 1% uptake. But I should get the radiologist report tomorrow. I can't take anti-thyroid medications because I'm not producing any thyroid hormone... Just dumping what is already stored. AlAnd I'm on beta blocker - 60 propranolol 4x/day.
My endocrinologist said I could make an appointment for the ultrasound any time in the next 3 monts, but if there was a nodule, she wouldn't biopsy it until the thyroid had stopped spilling. I feel pretty comfortable with that.

I guess what I really want to know is if anyone has had subacute thyroiditis and how long the thyrotoxicosis stage lasted?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ophelia said:


> I've had the RAIU but I'm pretty sure it wasn't readable because I had less than 1% uptake. But I should get the radiologist report tomorrow. I can't take anti-thyroid medications because I'm not producing any thyroid hormone... Just dumping what is already stored. AlAnd I'm on beta blocker - 60 propranolol 4x/day.
> My endocrinologist said I could make an appointment for the ultrasound any time in the next 3 monts, but if there was a nodule, she wouldn't biopsy it until the thyroid had stopped spilling. I feel pretty comfortable with that.
> 
> I guess what I really want to know is if anyone has had subacute thyroiditis and how long the thyrotoxicosis stage lasted?


Right; I believe I provided a link about that low uptake. I am concerned. I will provide the link again.

Low RAIU uptake and cancer
http://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...cosis_Caused_by_Functioning_Metastatic.1.aspx

As long as you are comfortable, then I am too. Just thought I would check in w/you.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have Thyroiditis also. My issue has been on going for 9 months now. I take propanol and Ambien at night to sleep. My thyroid was causing issues with my female hormones And I thought I was in menopause . I started taking Prempro which once I visited the Endo (takes a long time to see one for me a 3 month wait) she discussed going off of it. She tested me for graves antibodies which was negative . I am not sure why this occurred and have no familial history. But I know I am exhausted and have been through a lot of sleepless nights. The last month my thyroid has become sore and tender when I swallow. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

